# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2  Smart-Clip2 Software v.1.10.05 released

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v.1.10.05*  *Feel the full contact with the new MTK and Qcom smartphones!
The list of supported models has been extended with 40 new devices*   *ADB mode tab:*  1. The following models have been added to the list of supported for servicing with 
Yoda method:  *♦ Alcatel OT-4031D* (MT6572)  *♦ Azumi A50+* (MT6582) *♦ Blade HN* (MT6582) *♦ Hollogram Hl4050* (MT6572)  *♦ Blu Life Play Mini L180A* (MT6572) *♦ Blu 5.0 D412u* (MT65XX) *♦ Blu Studio 6.0 Hd* (MT6582)  *♦ Blu Dash C Music D390u* (MT6572) *♦ Go Mobile GO775* (MT6572) *♦ Haier W717* (MT6572) *♦ &#214;wn S3001D* (MT6572) *♦ NYX Mobile FLY II* (MT6572) *♦ ODYSSEE S330* (MT6572) *♦ Polaroid PRO 405* (MT6572) *♦ QMobile Noir X35* (MT6572) *♦ Qcell Qs-10* (MT65XX) *♦ TCT DL900* (MT6582) *♦ Vodafone Smart Tab 3G* (MT8312) *♦ Viettel V8411, V8507, V8511* (MT6572)   *♦ Verykool S450* (MT6572) *♦ ZTE LEO M1 V883M* (MT6589) *♦ ZTE V993W* (MT6582)   *MTK tab:*  1. New MTK phones have been added to the list of supported:  *♦ Bmobile Qs820
♦ Blu Samba Q106t
♦ Blu T264t
♦ Huawei G7062
♦ Lenovo A332
♦ SFR 153g
♦ Utstarcom c1020ca
♦ Viettel V8301, VT303A, V6217, v550*  2. Added six new Alcatel smartphones to MTK Calculator (unlock via IMEI and PID):  *♦ OT-4032E, OT-5036F, OT-5042T, OT-7042E, OT-8020, OT-9005* More than *3400 new PIDs* added for all supported MTK smartphones.  3. Added 1 new Alcatel phone to MTK Calculator: *♦ OT-1013* (*+ 48 new PIDs* added)   *Qualcomm tab:*  1. New firmware versions have been uploaded in the fast  *Direct Unlock / Repair IMEI* database:  *♦ Acer E310:* M76XX-TSNCJOLYM-6170 *♦ ZTE F160*: VTR_CL_P622F2V1.0.0B09 *♦ ZTE Skate:* GB_GER_MEDION_P743V1.0.0B08 *♦ Dialog K45:* Dialog_K45_20130926_V1.5  2. A lot of minor improvements for Qualcomm-based cell phones have been made  3. Smart-Clip2 *root solution*: 
the list of models supported with "Autodetect" feature has been updated.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## sigjack007

شكرا أخي موضوع قيم

----------

